# Heels and driving, what do you do?



## macupjunkie (Dec 31, 2008)

So in the summer, when I wear heels, I bring along a pair of flats in the car for driving and just slip on the heels when i get out. But now I've just bought my first pair of heeled boots with the zipper and all, and was wondering if you ladies drive with them.. I don't think I should try that, lol it'd be a hazard for those poor pedestrians, but do you do the changing shoes as well, because it would be a lot more troublesome with boots and in the winter.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 31, 2008)

I do drive in heels, but screw the pedestrians, I'm more worried about the shoes! wearing heels while driving can take the surface off them, so really it's probably best to wear socks in the car and pop your boots on when you get out, but generally, I can't be bothered myself.

If they're gorgeous heels I usually drive barefoot and put them on when I get to my destination. Having a hair of 'driving flats' in the car is a good alternative though, I suppose!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 31, 2008)

I wouldnt dare! i am a new driver so generally i drive San shoes. what i do is, i slip off the show on my right foot before driving, then slip it back on when i get to my destination


----------



## macupjunkie (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do drive in heels, but screw the pedestrians, I'm more worried about the shoes! wearing heels while driving can take the surface off them, so really it's probably best to wear socks in the car and pop your boots on when you get out, but generally, I can't be bothered myself.
If they're gorgeous heels I usually drive barefoot and put them on when I get to my destination. Having a hair of 'driving flats' in the car is a good alternative though, I suppose!

lol! yes I also did think about the damage on teh heels. But I was also thinking it'd be difficult to gas properly by balancing on the heel.. hm, I don't think I"m brave enough to drive with them on tho, I guess I'll just wear them if someone else is driving me.

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldnt dare! i am a new driver so generally i drive San shoes. what i do is, i slip off the show on my right foot before driving, then slip it back on when i get to my destination I never thought about taking just one off! that's a good idea, I may do that then. lol at the moment, I don't want to think about fumbling with tucking in jeans and zippers in the dark at night :S


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

I drive all fall, winter and spring in heeled boots and never had to take them off yet... like up to 6 hour trips!! As long as they fit you properly and you don't get them all scuffed up on the peddles... It also helps if you use cruse control, I've found...


----------



## macupjunkie (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I drive all fall, winter and spring in heeled boots and never had to take them off yet... like up to 6 hour trips!! As long as they fit you properly and you don't get them all scuffed up on the peddles... It also helps if you use cruse control, I've found...





wow. i applaud you haha. I guess I have no excuse and i'll just have to find a way.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried driving with heels and just gave up. I always took them off when I got in the car bc the bottom of the heels just started gettin ruined.


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 31, 2008)

i pretty much always drive in heels when i wear them. especially boots since they're usually such a pain to put on and take off


----------



## Roxie (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going to tackle my fear of driving in the new year, so I'd probably go barefoot. Once more confident, I'd wear heals.


----------



## sooperficial (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldnt dare! i am a new driver so generally i drive San shoes. what i do is, i slip off the show on my right foot before driving, then slip it back on when i get to my destination I do the same exact thing!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 31, 2008)

I drive in whatever I'm wearing on my feet. I do find that I push my seat back a little further when I drive in heels, though.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 31, 2008)

our truck and car have auto pedals that move up and down, so that my husband and I can drive comfortably without having to change the seats all that much (which still end up happening), and to keep me from being so close to the dash (I am on ly 5'0")... the height that I set the pedals have actually made it so much easier for driving!!!

I know not every car has it, but it is like a must for our family...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never understood why driving in heels was a problem? I do it all the time and don't do anything different than when I drive with flats and have never encountered any problems? I've always pushed on the pedals with the ball of my foot, and the heel never touches anything...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 31, 2008)

I just take my heels off when I'm driving and drive barefoot. I also do it when I wear flip flops just to avoid any problems.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 31, 2008)

I just drive with whatever i'm wearing.. lol

Stillettos, wedges, anything feels practically the same to me..

The only time i purposely changed into sneakers was for my road test.. haha.. white workout shoes with my blue summer dress!

I didn't want to get docked points for something stupid like shoes..

Although i don't think i had much to worry about.. The old guy who did my road test probably knew i did a quick shoe change.. since he kept on commenting on how cute my dress was instead of my driving! haha.


----------



## macupjunkie (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just drive with whatever i'm wearing.. lol Stillettos, wedges, anything feels practically the same to me..

The only time i purposely changed into sneakers was for my road test.. haha.. white workout shoes with my blue summer dress!

I didn't want to get docked points for something stupid like shoes..

Although i don't think i had much to worry about.. The old guy who did my road test probably knew i did a quick shoe change.. since he kept on commenting on how cute my dress was instead of my driving! haha.

That's one scary old man, lol


----------



## LilDee (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macupjunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's one scary old man, lol hahaha! I know hey!like what the heck was up with that!

That was the most random road test.. I guess i didn't do a complete 360 check during my 3point turn.. and he was just like "you know you're supposed to do the complete 360 check before driving right? but i saw you look around so i wont mark you on it.." haha what the heck!!

But hey.. i passed with flying colors! that's all that matters



Now i can keep my heels on at all times


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to be comfortable wearing my heels while driving, but found that they do get scuffed. Now, I usually just drive barefoot.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't feel comfortable driving with heels, so I take off my right shoe only and put it back on when I arrive.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 1, 2009)

i believe it is illegal to drive barefoot in most of America...

I usually bring a pair without heels with me to drive. if it is a short distance, i just drive in my heels.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i believe it is illegal to drive barefoot in most of America...I usually bring a pair without heels with me to drive. if it is a short distance, i just drive in my heels.

You got to it before I did, lol I did hear over the summer that it's illegal to drive barefoot. But I wonder how that law came about..


----------



## Jinx (Jan 2, 2009)

I drive barefoot; I wear the heels to the car, take them off, drive, then put them back on. (Yes it is illegal. I have been warned about it by the police and I don't care.)

Same with flipflops. I take them off.

They are just too unpredictable to wear when operating a mobile combustable at high speeds.

Plus with heels, I have to adjust my seat and mirrors. 

Eh. Who has time for that...

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never understood why driving in heels was a problem? I do it all the time and don't do anything different than when I drive with flats and have never encountered any problems? I've always pushed on the pedals with the ball of my foot, and the heel never touches anything... The problem is the heels resting on the floorboards while driving. You push the pedals with your toes or the ball of the foot, but the heel is still resting on the floor and it can scuff up the pretty shoes.


----------



## lifelovebeauty (Jan 2, 2009)

I am pretty short so I wear heels all the time. I usually drive in them too, but I do understand how that can be a bit challenging. There have been times when I've brought the heels or boots with and just drove in different shoes, but usually those are my 3+ inch heels.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always driven in heels. Now I'm visualizing my poor heels realizing how they got scuffed up. It is illegal to drive barefoot. I'm not sure why, but it is. I haven't worn heels in months, though. Something must be wrong with me.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lifelovebeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am pretty short so I wear heels all the time. I usually drive in them too, but I do understand how that can be a bit challenging. There have been times when I've brought the heels or boots with and just drove in different shoes, but usually those are my 3+ inch heels.  Okay, see that's my problem.95% of my shoes are 3 inch and higher, lol!!

I have 2-3 pairs of shoes (dress shoes, that is) that are under 3.5 inches so by sheer odds, I'm in probably 4.5 inch heels. 

Not fun to drive in- not hard, just not fun. And I cant stand my babies getting the backs of the heels scuffed!! My lovelies!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, Jinx, that's how I feel. Anyway, illegal schmegal. if you keep em on the floor next to you when you're driving you can slip em back on before the po-leece get to your side window. (Did I just say that? LOL)


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, Jinx, that's how I feel. Anyway, illegal schmegal. if you keep em on the floor next to you when you're driving you can slip em back on before the po-leece get to your side window. (Did I just say that? LOL) I am an undercover cop and now I will arrest you lol



My Dad freaked me out about my feet getting caught in the peddles and ending up with mangled feet.... ewww!! So I am terrified to drive barefoot lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol Bec! I very rarely drive nowadays anyway. And mostly when I do, I have perfectly normal shoes to wear so no need to arrest me





I actually think thongs (flipflops) would be more dangerous than bare feet. You could get the sole bent in half and accidentally pressing down on the accelerator or the break!

ETA - I'm not even sure if it's illegal in Oz anyway?


----------



## Jinx (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, Jinx, that's how I feel. Anyway, illegal schmegal. if you keep em on the floor next to you when you're driving you can slip em back on before the po-leece get to your side window. (Did I just say that? LOL) Heck yeah!I generally have them on the seat next to unless they are boots then, well, I takes me chances, lol! They are on the floor in the back, usually.

Then, I don't want to gather them up when I get home and I have had as many as 4 pairs of shoes laying in the back of my car, lol!!

I did get pulled over when I had my flip flops under the seat and slipped them on when the cop wanted me out of the car and then he thought I was hiding something because he saw me reaching under my seat and I told him I was just putting my shoes back on and he just said "Oh". 

He couldn't care less, lol!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 2, 2009)

i guess with practice you'll be fine =] i drive a manual (stick shift) car with both hels on! talk about a challenge! LOL


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue, I drive manual as well. I hear ya sister!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I used to drive a stick shift, too. The car I have now is the first automatic I've had in I don't know how long. Sticks are just better. More powerful. Makes you feel like you are more in tune to the car and road.

Now that I think of it, after the automatic is when my heel height dropped from 5-6 inches to 3-4.5.

Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, Jinx! I say that's a reason to buy a new car right there! LOL


----------

